
Android COVID-19 Exposure Notification API [pdf] - antoinec
https://www.blog.google/documents/68/Android_Exposure_Notification_API_documentation_v1.2.pdf
======
KCUOJJQJ
Can anybody tell me _where_ the change will be? With [1] I've saved every apk
with "play" in its name (Google Play Store, Google Play Music, Google Play
services and Google Play Movies & TV). If the update happens, could I revert
the changes by installing the extracted .apk files? Also, I've disabled the
Play Store because my guess is that the Play Store will install the new API.
After all, the Play Store also installs/updates regular apps. Can you tell my
if my guess is correct?

[1]
[https://f-droid.org/en/packages/axp.tool.apkextractor/](https://f-droid.org/en/packages/axp.tool.apkextractor/)

